# my angels' tank



## lepedz (Jun 26, 2006)

Water Temp: 260 C
Tank Dimension: 150x70x70 ( cm )	
Lighting: 40W x 4
Bottom Substrate: Gravel	
Filtration: Sump
Water Change: 1/3 tank every week
Fertilizer: Tetra Flourapride - 5 cc / week
CO2: 1 bubbles / second	
Fauna: Pterophyllum scalare
Chela sp.
Crossocheilus siamensis ( Siamese Algae Eater )
Pantodon buchholzi ( African Butterflyfish)
Pollimyrus isidori ( Baby Whale )
Campylomormyrus ibis ( Double nose elephant nose )

Flora:	Saggitaria subulata
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus ' windelov'
Crinum natans crispus
Echinodorus tennelus
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus quadricostatus
Vallisneria spiralis

I envisioned a lush, underwater jungle when i creating this lay out, and i use a lot of plants with lots of vertical lines, which suits the angels perfectly ( i hope )
any comments are greatly welcome


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Very nice. How do you make it look so deep? (deapth as in looking towards the back, not deep as in water deep)


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Very nice. How do you make it look so deep? (deapth as in looking towards the back, not deep as in water deep)


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow! Your tank looks so healthy and green! Nice lookin' angelfish! How many do you have? I only see two. 

Is that a picture of the whole tank or just a part if it?


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

By the way, I think you mean 26 C not 260 C.


----------



## lepedz (Jun 26, 2006)

i kept 10 angels in that tanks, along with various rasboras and hatcetfishes.
and how do i make the tank look so deep, well i guess the layout make it that way, when you plant tall plants in the background and short plants in the foreground you tend to have a deptht feeling.
and yes, the picture is only half of the tank, i don't know what's wrong but i can only upload half of the tank's picture, 
sorry for the inconvinience.
BTW, i'm going to publish a book about indonesian aquascaping ( i live in west java, Indonesia), a la amano tank ( that's where the inspiration comes ), if my publisher agree, i will upload several other pictures for the preview, among of them is giant size planted tank ( up to 5 metres ).

regards,
Johannes Suhendra


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful...


----------



## violentray (Jul 20, 2005)

one of the reasons that tank looks so deep is because it is deep. its over 2 feet deep, 2 feet tall, and 5 feet long. it is approximately 190 gallons dry.

the tank is incredible.


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

jeff63851 said:


> Wow! Your tank looks so healthy and green! Nice lookin' angelfish! How many do you have? I only see two.
> 
> Is that a picture of the whole tank or just a part if it?


You have to scroll page to see all image!!! 

Personaly I really don't like this new feature of the apc forum 

Lepedz: Only 4x40w for this tank? Are you sure? :|

Best regards,


----------



## lepedz (Jun 26, 2006)

to RuiEstrelinha,
yes, i only use 4x36w daylight in this tank,
i also don't use any additional aditive in the substrate, just lots and lots of water change every week and liquid ferts,
first, i never thought that the chain sword will grow at all, therefore i put the sagittaria in this tank, turn out that both are equally invasive, but i like the result nevertheless, i always admire a wild, jungle looking aquarium
i'm glad that you people like it  


regards


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

Very nice!!! Im amazed with your aquarium and light setup, I really like the wild looking too. 

Keep going 

Best regards,


----------

